# It's that time again



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AbsoluTTe 24 will shortly be hitting your door steps. So if you have recently moved and you don't want anyone else reading your copy let me know ASAP .


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I've renewed for the next 2 years 

can i have my number back on my sig? it seems to have vanished :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pop this (without the stars ) into your sig

[img*]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01726/01726.jpg[*/img]


----------

